# Brushed Stainlesss ADA Stand DIY



## lamthuyhoangduong (Oct 7, 2008)

This is my DIY Brushed Stainless ADA Stand

Material List:

-3/4" Plywood
-2x2 for inner frame
-Brushed Stainless WilsonArt Laminate
-Matching Paint


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Its too bad the pictures don't do justice to what I am thinking is probably a really nice looking finish in real life.

Stand looks great!

Charlie


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Great looking stand:thumbsup:


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

HEY!
that is neat, i need to build a stand for a large rimless tank that i have and have been waiting a while, mainly because i havent really decided what look i should go after. 


i have been thinking of using some combo of a natural look wood finish with "stainless" accents using that type of laminate to cover inserts on the doors and sides, but i may just go and construct something similar to what youve got there with the full stainless.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice DIY. Why are the light supports so high?

Welcome to plantedtank.net!!!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

gmccreedy said:


> Nice DIY. Why are the light supports so high?
> 
> Welcome to plantedtank.net!!!


The light fixture is able to be adjusted way up to reduce the light if needed(like vacation). If it's shorter, then you have fewer distance options.
Also, if you want to work on the tank and have the fixture out of your way, this makes more sense.

Also, with this simple design, you may move the lights front to back and even tilt it to give any infinite no# of light intensity and spatial options.

Cannot do this with the ADA designs.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I understood the point of it Tom, I was refering more to the fact thats its SOOO high. But still sweet none-the-less.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

that is a neat setup youve got there... i live in fresno and was wondering if you can tell me where i can get some of that formica. 

i am inspired and will soon be building a similar stand for a 5 ft tank, adding a few things, i like the space age industrial look. i would add some pulls to the doors though, some beefy squarish ones like this would be nice http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/n...efview=lister&ts=1224379027950&isSearch=false

and may decide to use exposed hinges if i can find the right ones with the same look that those knobs have, big, heavy and square. 

when the time comes im going to build a light hanger like that for my catalina solar, which i will be stripping of the anodizing and giving a brushed finish, probably spraying the plastic ends with a metallic krylon silver. that way everything is nice and matching.

you may consider doing something to hide the black tank rims and give them stainless look.


----------



## lamthuyhoangduong (Oct 7, 2008)

gmccreedy,
You think it's too high? I didn't want it too low because I want to be able to adjust the light.


DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR,
Hey, finally someone from Fresno. You can get the brushed laminate from a company called Western Building Materials in downtown fresno. Just look them up in the yellow pages.

plantbrain,
You are right about the options that I have with the support that I have designed. I have the option of moving it up and down but also forward and backward so that i have the space to work on the tank.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

lamthuyhoangduong very nice work. Its a simple layout but really nice. Only thing I may have done different is make the top section a drawer so you could put your tools and stuff in and free up more space on the bottom.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

lamthuyhoangduong said:


> DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR,
> Hey, finally someone from Fresno. You can get the brushed laminate from a company called Western Building Materials in downtown fresno. Just look them up in the yellow pages.


 
Thanks! i am familiar with them..


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's a great stand


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

lamthuyhoangduong said:


> gmccreedy,
> You think it's too high? I didn't want it too low because I want to be able to adjust the light.


To each his own brother! If you like it, like it. I just was pointing out that it was so high. But if this was your intent for ease of use for lighting adjustment and tank maintenance, then by all means go for it!


----------



## lamthuyhoangduong (Oct 7, 2008)

DementedMindz,
Thank You. YOu're right. Should have made the top a drawer. Would have given me more space.


----------



## lamthuyhoangduong (Oct 7, 2008)

New picture. I didn't like the black rim, so I made new rims out of 1/16" thick brushed aluminum angles from Lowe's.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think that was a nice addition!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

That looks incredible! Nice work!


----------



## angel919 (Apr 26, 2006)

those new rims are super nice


----------



## PROLINKer (Sep 30, 2008)

I love the stand nice craftsmanship I may say.


----------

